# [SOLVED] cod 4: modern warfare installation problem



## g4ngsta911

hello,

i already have cod4 for over 2 years for my PC i want to instal it now but it says it cant find some file and i cant continue downloading please help me il post another message with the exact thing it says thanks


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: cod 4: modern warfare installation problem*

Hello and welcome to TSF

where did you get the game from?
is it on Steam?
or is it a retail DVD?


----------



## g4ngsta911

*Re: cod 4: modern warfare installation problem*

its orriginal disc from toyshop


----------



## Sven2157

*Re: cod 4: modern warfare installation problem*



g4ngsta911 said:


> its orriginal disc from toyshop


Create a temporary folder on your desktop. Insert the disk, but when Windows asks what you want to do, *DON'T RUN SETUP*, choose open folder to browse contents. Now copy the disk, as is, to the new TEMP folder on your desktop.

When and if the copy finishes, open that folder, and locate "Setup.exe". Don't worry if the ".EXE" is there or not. Right click it and choose, "Run as administrator".

Now, if the copy to the folder, will not complete, then your disk is bad, and the files are being corrupt. Good thing about COD4, is that it does not matter where you get the files to install the game.

*IT ONLY MATTERS THAT YOU HAVE A LEGITIMATE PRODUCT KEY!*

So find a freind, find someone or someway (get creative), to get the COMPLETE installation files, and try again...

Hope that helps, and Happy Holidays! :dance:


----------



## g4ngsta911

*Re: cod 4: modern warfare installation problem*

thanks it now works again


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: cod 4: modern warfare installation problem*

glad to see it works
enjoy your game


----------

